# About.com- Work Accommodations for IBS



## VSsupport (Feb 12, 2008)

As many of you know all too well, it can be hard to manage your IBS at work. What you may not know is that the The Americans With Disabilities Act (ADA)requires employers to provide reasonable accommodations to employees who suffer from disabilities, including chronic digestive problems like IBS. Since so many people suffer with their IBS symptoms in silence, I thought it might be helpful to provide a place for all to share your thoughts and ideas on what you might need at work so as to comfortably deal with your IBS:


What IBS Accommodations Do You Need at Work?

Please share your ideas and experiences. Your suggestions might help others to realize that they don't have to silently try to cope - that perhaps there are changes on the job that might make life a little easier.

Related Reading:


Working with IBS
The Americans With Disabilities Act and IBS


| Facebook | Twitter | Newsletter Signup | Forum |

View the full article


----------

